# The Biggest Sealant Test ever!



## Finerdetails

OK, following the many ups and downs of thw wax test many would question my sanity, but none I think my dedication. So just when you thoughts things might work towards me throwing the towel in I've taking the challenge by the horns! Today I've gone and made a huge step towards getting the selant test un-way. We are missing a few samples, and they will be added ASAP. Its sealants, so I'm not overly worried about their slightly later additions.

* I would just like to thnk everyone who has helped me to collect all the samples etc - it is you that has made me stick with this so far!*

So, this morning I set too, and washed the horse box again! And just as I finished it started to rain, and showed no sign of stopping either. Not wanting to stop I'd decided today was the day, I moved everything down to the unit. Next I spent what seemed like an age reminding myself of all the instructions for each product!!

The sealants (grouped):

1- Inchcape Dealer Sealant
2- Gard X
3- Autoglym Lifeshine
4- Platinum
5- Lacroe
6- Lucas
7- Supaguard

8- G Technicq Copolymer Carnuaba QD
9- Opti Seal
10- Swissvax Nano Express
11- Turbo Wax Spray n Wax
12- Chem Guys Blitz Spray Wax
13- G Technicq C1 Nano Crystalline Coating

14- Wolgang Deep Gloss Sealant
15- Chem Guys M-Seal
16- Espuma New Sample Sealant
17 - Espuma Jade
18- Meguiars 21
19- Britemax #5 Extreme Elemnets
20- Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
21- Finish Kare 2180
22- Poorboys Ex-P
23- Turtlewax Gloss Guard
24- Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
25- 4* Ultimate Paint Protection
26- Klasse Sealant Glaze
27- Blackfire Protection

28- Duragloss 105
29- Duragloss 111
30- Duragloss 100
31- Duraseal
32- TC 3 Polish Sealant XP
33- Mark V Glisten
34- Autoglym Super resin Polish
35- Track Claw 
36 - Klasse All In one

37- TurbooWax car wax
38- Wolfgang Fuzion
39- Hi Temp Wax
40- BH Autobalm

added 18.9.08:

41-Jetseal 109
42-Chem Guys Armor 357
43-Mark V Dazzle
44-Malc Paint Sealant
45-Valet Pro Paint Sealant
46-Jewel Ultra Dual Finish
47-Sonus Acrylic Spritz
48-Sonus Acrylic Glanz
49-Zircanite Paint Sealant
50-Carlack Premium Metallic
51-Carlack New Ultra AIO
52-Zaino AIO
53-Zaino Z2
54-Zaino Z5
55-Zaino CS
56-Zaino Z6
57-Zaino Z8

poly charge test at rear:

1- Sonus Acrylic Spritz
2 - Megs NXT 2.0 Liquid
3 - Klasse AIO
4 - Klasse AIo and SG combo
pics:










in groups:














































So, after a wipe down, and dry, then the whole side prepped with panel wipe it was time to start mapping out some sections!



















Noting we had some products which should be twinned and paired that section was split and the product tested on its own, and on top of its prep product:




























It was then time to record the last few hours work:










Please note section on second row sixth from the right. This is the control section and contains NO protection at all, nothing!









before buffing off the ones which had been left curing:










then tape removing:










and tidy up and done:










from the opposite side down the middle of the unit:










and outside:




























First review will be end of this month, and then end of each month, tidied into the wax reviews.

By all means feel free to debate amoungst yourselves. My time is at a limit now, so my involvemet will be the reviews and posts only.

Iain

18.9.08:

well, today the sun is shining, so the sealant test has been brought up to date with all entries now in place!

Today:










Adding to the list we have:

Jetseal 109
Chem Guys Armor 357
Mark V Dazzle
Malc Paint Sealant
Valet Pro Paint Sealant
Jewel Ultra Dual Finish
Sonus Acrylic Spritz
Sonus Acrylic Glanz
Zircanite Paint Sealant
Carlack Premium Metallic
Carlack New Ultra AIO
Zaino AIO
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Zaino CS
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z8

and the H/B is now so full I'm on full step ladders!










and just when you thought it was full, I've dropped another testing experiment in there too!!! Poly-charging. Now for me, poly charging a full on sealant is like adding a bigger turbo to a car already pumping out 600bhp. So, I've poly'd a rnage of four products to see how it affects/improves/etc.

1- Sonus Acrylic Spritz
2 - Megs NXT 2.0 Liquid
3 - Klasse AIO
4 - Klasse AIo and SG combo










and the new map(dont get any women to read this, they'll get well lost!!! 










update added to first post too!

thanks

Iain

month one: 8.10.08

ok, as per wax test slightly later than I would have hoped, but such is life!

Date of review 8.10.08.

We've lost:
1- Sonus Acrylic Glanz
2- Sonus Acrylic Spritz
3- Espuma Jade
4- Zaino Z6
5- Zaino CS

On the watch list:
1- Duraseal
2- Turbowax Spray n Wax
3- Lacroe Sealant
4- Platinum Sealant
5- Jewel Ultra
6- Malc Paint Sealant
7- Zircantie Paint Protection
8- Valet Pro

some others looking a little below too:
Carlack 68
Klasse AIO

Next month is going to be an interesting one here, there are so many, and so many not lasting like I would have hope and/or expected!!

ok, review number two!

Test started 10.9.08, reviews at 8.10.08 and 1.11.08.

Out:
Z8
Z6
Z CS
Sonus Acrylic Glanz
Sonus Acrylis Spritz
Espuma Jade
Finish Kare 2180
Dura Seal
Turbo Wax Spray n Wax
TC3
MKv Glisten
Jewel Ultra
Malc paint sealant
Valet pro sealant
Mk V Dazzle

On the watch list:
Carloack 68 Ultra
Klasse AIO
Sewrious Performance sealant
Bitemax #5
Poorboys EX-P
Turbowax polymer wax
Inch Cape sealant
Supaguard
Lucas Sealant
Lacroe sealant
Platinum
lifeshine
guard X

As for the poly-charged sealants, thats just gone completely, the whole lot. I dont understand why, as the twin panel on the side of Klasse SG is still protecting, but the poly charged version has failed?????

*ATE 12.1.09:*
OK guys, time has pasted, we have seen one of the coldest and longest periods of weather since 1986, apparently.....
Review, 12th January 2009:

The last review was start of Nov, and today was a huge task just to wash the horsebox, I used over 175 litres!

Test orignally started 10th Sept, with second group added 18th, week later. Reviews took place at 8th Oct and 1st Nov 2008.

After 4 months, the following sealants are still protecting the paintwork:

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Chemical Guys: M-Seal, Jetseal 109, Speed Amor 
Klasse AIO and Sealant Glaze
Hi Temp Paste
Zaino AIO, Z2 and Z5
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant.

So there you have it, my final list of what lasted four months in very extreme conditions too.

I am sorry to say I shall not be conducting any further reviews, the time is no longer available. Due to the amopunt of failures and the appearance of the horsebox there is also now a need to get it all stripped back and restored to its previous glory.

Thank you to everyone who has followed this, and I hope it has proved as useful to you, as it has to me.


----------



## paddy328

Why no zaino in the test?


----------



## Finerdetails

paddy328 said:


> Why no zaino in the test?


go back and read first paragraph paddy :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Silva1

Another great test that am looking foward to the results
Though wheres the Jetseal 

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Awesome work Iain, you can't keep a good man down!


----------



## Finerdetails

Finerdetails said:


> . We are missing a few samples, and they will be added ASAP.
> 
> Iain


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## paddy328

ok. i didnt read it properly. Just went straight to the list of what you used. Ive got some if you need any. Zaino that is.


----------



## tdm

well done Iain, that horse box is massive, aprreciate the work being put in,:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

dedication :thumb:

another good one to watch


----------



## alan hanson

Silva1 said:


> Another great test that am looking foward to the results
> Though wheres the Jetseal
> 
> :thumb:


Thought this until i seen the M-seal which i think is very similar even better by what some have said!


----------



## ads2k

Nice to see it started Iain 

You enjoy doing these tests for us really


----------



## Finerdetails

from a time point of view, I think this test could be really interesting, and mean - potentially we could be doing this one for quiet a while!


----------



## Jakedoodles

Awesome that you're doing this. I will take serious heed as sealants are something I use a lot of, and durability is of course an important factor. 

By the way - I think you need a bigger unit. That one looks really cramped!


----------



## PJS

Finerdetails said:


> I'm facking knackered!











Cheers Iain


----------



## nicp2007

Finerdetails said:


> potentially we could be doing this one for quiet a while!


if you belive what the dealers tell you it'll be above 3 years,

i think all the ones i supplyed have claimed "garantees" for 3 years 

we will see :thumb:

i am looking forward to the results on this one as i have never used sealents on my own car so don't know what to expect,


----------



## Tyrrell

Another great test !! thanks for doing it for the community. 

Did you use a different applicator for each sealant?? and was a fresh MF use to buff each sealant to avoid any cross contamination ?? 

just curious, maybe it doesn't matter i just wondered.


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Well done Iain, thats a lot of effort you have put into the test.
I for one am looking forward to the monthly results.


----------



## vx55

Amazing work :thumb:
I respect the effort and time put into this


----------



## Finerdetails

Tyrrell said:


> Another great test !! thanks for doing it for the community.
> 
> Did you use a different applicator for each sealant?? and was a fresh MF use to buff each sealant to avoid any cross contamination ??
> 
> just curious, maybe it doesn't matter i just wondered.


no compromise, if you look at the pics at the start with all sealants lined up, there are boxed at the back of the van with loads of applicators in :thumb: Each sealant/section got its own applicator and removal MF - washing was a nightmare last night :tumbleweed:


----------



## Tyrrell

Finerdetails said:


> no compromise, if you look at the pics at the start with all sealants lined up, there are boxed at the back of the van with loads of applicators in :thumb: Each sealant/section got its own applicator and removal MF - washing was a nightmare last night :tumbleweed:


Cool !!

I wasn't being picky it was just something that crossed my mind and wondered if that was the case.

Well done for taking the time to do these tests i'm looking forward to the results.

Dave


----------



## Lappy

Awesome that you're putting this amount of effort for the community!!!
I'm looking forward for the reviews!!!

I used Wolfgang couple of times. It's a nice hard wax to apply. Better in applying than a Z concours or Collinite I.M.O. Beading has been briljant so far both.


----------



## 3dr

inbetween applying the sealants, and making notes, were you feeling a little horse? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Janitor

Naaaayyyy... he was alright really


----------



## Guest

I'm shocked to NOT SEE Jeff's on the list.


----------



## Finerdetails

well I tried to gather as many as I could, posted lists of what I had, what more can I guy do? I'm not buying every sealant on the market, can you imagine the costs? The time and effort is a enough for now!


----------



## jonathanelwell

Good job Ian, your not going to please everyone, but there is a good range there, so looking forward to the results.


----------



## Finerdetails

well, today the sun is shining, so the sealant test has been brought up to date with all entries now in place!

Today:










Adding to the list we have:

Jetseal 109
Chem Guys Armor 357
Mark V Dazzle
Malc Paint Sealant
Valet Pro Paint Sealant
Jewel Ultra Dual Finish
Sonus Acrylic Spritz
Sonus Acrylic Glanz
Zircanite Paint Sealant
Carlack Premium Metallic
Carlack New Ultra AIO
Zaino AIO
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Zaino CS
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z8

and the H/B is now so full I'm on full step ladders!










and just when you thought it was full, I've dropped another testing experiment in there too!!! Poly-charging. Now for me, poly charging a full on sealant is like adding a bigger turbo to a car already pumping out 600bhp. So, I've poly'd a rnage of four products to see how it affects/improves/etc.

1- Sonus Acrylic Spritz
2 - Megs NXT 2.0 Liquid
3 - Klasse AIO
4 - Klasse AIo and SG combo










and the new map(dont get any women to read this, they'll get well lost!!! 










update added to first post too!

thanks

Iain


----------



## Epoch

Great work Iain, sorry i couldn't be there to help

Might run for a while this one lol


Nice collection of sealants BTW


----------



## Finerdetails

Epoch said:


> Great work Iain, sorry i couldn't be there to help
> 
> Might run for a while this one lol
> 
> Nice collection of sealants BTW


yeah, come and pick them back up, and sick of bottles of sealants hogging my garage! :thumb:

much appreciated Jon :thumb:


----------



## DPN

Nice test 


Do you want some Jewelultra Diamondbrite sending over.


----------



## Finerdetails

thanks Dave, I'm calling it quits now, with 57 done one side its time to close the door and see how the ones added fair.

Besides, I'm starting to get some little comments from those indoors regarding the squares and time on the H/B, so pushed my luck enough me thinks.

thanks anyway.


----------



## DPN

Finerdetails said:


> thanks Dave, I'm calling it quits now, with 57 done one side its time to close the door and see how the ones added fair.
> 
> Besides, I'm starting to get some little comments from those indoors regarding the squares and time on the H/B, so pushed my luck enough me thinks.
> 
> thanks anyway.


Not a problem, keep up the good work.


----------



## Finerdetails

thanks Dave, will do!


----------



## jedi-knight83

thats pretty amazing dedication and an even more amazing unit!!!


----------



## Bigpikle

57 is incredible Iain :thumb:

I have a feeling this could run for a while as well....


----------



## ads2k

Nice one Iain 

The things you do to be the first horse box detailer....


----------



## Robbieben

Well done Iain, I'll be keeping an eye out for the results.


----------



## Buck

Iain

You're a star - not only do you commit to getting the test done but you go and find one vehicle to do the whole bl00dy lot on !!!

Credit where it's due - have a beer on me :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

after all the faffing to get it done I need one or ten I tell you


----------



## Finerdetails

here's a couple of interesting pics for you, camera phone only I'm afriad, but check this out in the early morning dew!



















whats where:


----------



## Finerdetails

now you also see why I'm getting some ear ache from those indoors


----------



## rfmatt

See what you mean LOL, can't wait to find out which is the best sealant and wax!


----------



## fbi3000

That is above and beyond the call of duty. Well done :thumb:



Finerdetails said:


> no compromise, if you look at the pics at the start with all sealants lined up, there are boxed at the back of the van with loads of applicators in :thumb: Each sealant/section got its own applicator and removal MF - washing was a nightmare last night :tumbleweed:


----------



## bidderman1969

when i started reading this thread, i thought "i hope thats his horsebox, and not some random one he's backed up to and just started spreading stuff all over it", lol

how will you be testing the products progress, out of intrest?

damn fine work by the way?


----------



## Finerdetails

ok, as per wax test slightly later than I would have hoped, but such is life!

Date of review 8.10.08.

We've lost:
1- Sonus Acrylic Glanz
2- Sonus Acrylic Spritz
3- Espuma Jade
4- Zaino Z6
5- Zaino CS

On the watch list:
1- Duraseal
2- Turbowax Spray n Wax
3- Lacroe Sealant
4- Platinum Sealant
5- Jewel Ultra
6- Malc Paint Sealant
7- Zircantie Paint Protection
8- Valet Pro

some others looking a little below too:
Carlack 68
Klasse AIO

Next month is going to be an interesting one here, there are so many, and so many not lasting like I would have hope and/or expected!!


----------



## nicp2007

very suprising, there's so many in such a small time.

especally when i know 2 of the ones on the watch list are ones i used to apply at dealers and they offered 3 year garuntees


----------



## Finerdetails

yep, my thoughts too......


----------



## Bigpikle

Thanks for the update Iain :thumb: 

Damn - that Z-CS seems VERY odd... I put it on my car before you did the test and its still as good as the day I applied it 

not questioning it, but confused by it


----------



## PJS

Why is Z-6 in there though - it's a detailing spray?
Or should that be Z-8?
Bit of a surprise to see Z-CS being written off so early in the game.


----------



## Finerdetails

PJS said:


> Why is Z-6 in there though - it's a detailing spray?
> Or should that be Z-8?
> Bit of a surprise to see Z-CS being written off so early in the game.


quick read back you'll notice both are on there


----------



## PJS

Yes, I seen that after posting, but fail to appreciate why you'd bother putting a QD in amongst a sealants test?
Z-8 I understand, even if some misuse it as a QD, but Z-6?
Still.....it's all a bit academical now.


----------



## Finerdetails

It went in because Epoch took the time to bring it, and I had the time and space to use it.


----------



## PJS

Yes Iain, that much I understand - I just don't comprehend the logic used to include a QD in a sealants test.
As above, it's by the by now, so no point further berating the decision to include it.


----------



## chrisfr

Wow, didn't expect Z-8 to be lasting that long honestly, whereas Z-CS always seemed to have a nice durability (for a spray sealant).

Great test!


----------



## snapsnap

Sorry, I have probably missed this..how is durability being judged and what makes a product get 'booted out'?

Superb test BTW. Keeping my eye on M-seal


----------



## chrisfr

I think it's "measured" by how long the surface beads and sheets.
Of course, there might be other methods and no more beading doesn't necessarily mean no more protection, but it's an important factor for a sealant (not only optically). If beading stops, most of us apply a new one before the paint might be unprotected or simply before it looks like a cheap wax from a car-wash plant, and most customers will measure durability of products this way, too.


----------



## ToLearn

give the guy a break hes running two tests seems to be getting bit of stick over certain things yet all hes trying to do is help everyone out with his oppion he does this for a liveing so im sure he can tell up to a point when he feels something is not lasting well 

thx for making the effort :thumb:


----------



## rushy

Subscribing to another great thread.


----------



## Finerdetails

ok, review number two!

Test started 10.9.08, reviews at 8.10.08 and 1.11.08.

Out:
Z8
Z6
Z CS
Sonus Acrylic Glanz
Sonus Acrylis Spritz
Espuma Jade
Finish Kare 2180
Dura Seal
Turbo Wax Spray n Wax
TC3
MKv Glisten
Jewel Ultra
Malc paint sealant
Valet pro sealant
Mk V Dazzle

On the watch list:
Carloack 68 Ultra
Klasse AIO
Sewrious Performance sealant
Bitemax #5
Poorboys EX-P
Turbowax polymer wax
Inch Cape sealant
Supaguard
Lucas Sealant
Lacroe sealant
Platinum
lifeshine
guard X

As for the poly-charged sealants, thats just gone completely, the whole lot. I dont understand why, as the twin panel on the side of Klasse SG is still protecting, but the poly charged version has failed?????


----------



## Jesse74

Hmm, nice to see Poorboy's still in the race!


----------



## RJH

Thanks for the update - you do wonder how long it will take for a winner to emerge!

Richard


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Clever Nickname said:


> Hmm, nice to see Poorboy's still in the race!


Here here, I'm a poorboy's fan and my motor wears EX-P. 

Waiting for the wax test now.


----------



## caledonia

There a few I am still watching to duragloss 111, Poorboys EX-P and Meg 21. looking good so far.


----------



## joe_0_1

Thanks for the update 

Pretty much as I expected though realy, which is good


----------



## gtechrob

so who is still in? if i am reading correctly - i am pleasantly surprised that our qd (Gtechniq c3) is still in the running. your results on diamondbrite and supagard are pretty much in line with the tests we ran.


----------



## cressers

the carlack 68 has been on the watch list for a while. Seems maybe it fades a bit initially, then maintains slightly lower performance for longer??


----------



## Finerdetails

cressers said:


> the carlack 68 has been on the watch list for a while. Seems maybe it fades a bit initially, then maintains slightly lower performance for longer??


yes, my impression too. It faded almost immdeiately but seems to hold a low beading profile.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

loboil said:


> so who is still in? if i am reading correctly - i am pleasantly surprised that our qd (Gtechniq c3) is still in the running.


Its quite amazing to be still going after a lot of the good sealants have bit the dust.
I knew its was good stuff


----------



## buck-egit

Can I ask is the Blackfire still in as. I know you said ALL the polycharged products are gone but there is a Blackfire standard non poly one on the list is it still in ?????? or are both gone


----------



## Finerdetails

buck-egit said:


> Can I ask is the Blackfire still in as. I know you said ALL the polycharged products are gone but there is a Blackfire standard non poly one on the list is it still in ?????? or are both gone


all blackfire still present and correct, its the poly charged products used on the back end which have all failed. I'm looking into this before discussing any further, I had the klasse twins on the back end, and no way shoiuld they have failed after two months... or should they?


----------



## Alan W

Finerdetails said:


> I had the klasse twins on the back end, and no way shoiuld they have failed after two months... or should they?


Not in my experience. I would've expected at least 3 months plus from the Klasse Twins.

Alan W


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Random question here, but this horse box wasn't down in West Sussex (lingfield) this weekend was it? I saw on on the road, the exact same colour, but more importantly, looks like it had little squares all over it!


----------



## 964kevin

Curious this, so I tried an experiment.

I put some collie476 on one side of my rear windscren, and Klasse SG on the other, guess which side beads best? one has been on for 3 weeks, the other for less than 1 week.

Kevin.


----------



## buck-egit

Finerdetails said:


> all blackfire still present and correct, its the poly charged products used on the back end which have all failed. I'm looking into this before discussing any further, I had the klasse twins on the back end, and no way shoiuld they have failed after two months... or should they?


NIce one I have the AFPP and the carnuba wax from blackfire and I reckon its lasting well good to see your efforts are proving me right lol


----------



## PT Cruiser

Chemical guys blitz, is that one out? Or is it still in?


----------



## nicp2007

more suprises again here,

even more sealents out or on the watch list that come with a 3 year warrenty from dealerships

thanks again for taking the time to do this ian :thumb:


----------



## Spartacus

I put EX-P on my car around the same time this test started and i would say it was beginning to fade now. 3 months on 1 coat is good surely?


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks for the update Iain....good reading :thumb:


----------



## Dubsounds

I have a doubt...
Was there any tipping error about Zircantie Paint Protection?
Is that Zirconite Paint Protection from Concept?
I only know the concept one, and the dealer claimed for 5 years protection. I haven't tested it yet, but if that can't hold a few months, it's a shame and it's a fake publicity case from the manufacturer.
But that's why this kind of posts are a great value for us all.
Regards.


----------



## Dubsounds

anyone?


----------



## Finerdetails

the dec review will not take place, as we are too far into the month and I will not have any free time until Xmas week, therefore we will progress straight to jan review.

My apologies.

Iain


----------



## chris2470

The biggest supprise for me is that the Gtechniq QD C3 is still hanging in there surpassing some stand alone sealants.
So good job I've just got some and I must admit it looks fantatic and very easy to use. The best thing for me is that you can use it on all the trim, inside and out with great results. It really does look like a great piece of kit.


----------



## perm

I expect Gtechniq business will go through the roof in 2009. They seem to have some of the best lasting products on the market at the moment.


----------



## Dodo Factory

The problem is that ease of use is often converse to durability with some of the hi-tech 'nano' products. Cost is also an issue.

For professional use the technology is interesting, and for enthusiasts it may strike a chord as well. But you don't get something for nothing and having products that physically become part of the paint or glass of a car can have its downsides as well as its upsides. We are exploring all technological avenues for forthcoming sealant products we'll introduce next year and the GTechniq stuff is certainly very interesting and pretty darn cool


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Dubsounds said:


> I have a doubt...
> Was there any tipping error about Zircantie Paint Protection?
> Is that Zirconite Paint Protection from Concept?
> I only know the concept one, and the dealer claimed for 5 years protection. I haven't tested it yet, but if that can't hold a few months, it's a shame and it's a fake publicity case from the manufacturer.
> But that's why this kind of posts are a great value for us all.
> Regards.


You'll find they only guarantee these prodcuts if the initial application is regularly topped up with a conservor / maintenance product that is usually supplied with an aftercare kit. If you read any of the small print on these guarantees you'll find there are many many get out clauses which effectively makes it (the guarantee) worth less than the paper its printed on.

It doesn't help that (some) dealership salesmen seem to oversell these products as having some magical properties

I could get 10+ years from Zaino if I kept adding further layers monthly. 

The only product (so far) that does seem to have the capability to last many months / years is G Techinq C1, but this is quite a unique product.

It does seem weird that DW members are so keen on durability when I'm sure most members would be very bored if their cars didn't need rewaxing / sealing at regular intervals.


----------



## uiuiuiui

drive 'n' shine said:


> It does seem weird that DW members are so keen on durability when I'm sure most members would be very bored if their cars didn't need rewaxing / sealing at regular intervals.


hehe might be the case for some of the people, but for me this is very valuable information as i have to maintain a fleet of 300+ BMWs and Minis

an easy to use VERY durable sealant which withstands automated washing will make our job a lot easier.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

uiuiuiui said:


> an easy to use VERY durable sealant which withstands automated washing will make our job a lot easier.


Therein lies your problem, as pointed out in an earlier post, easy to use and very durable rarely go hand in hand, there aren't many sealants that would withstand the rigours of an automated car wash


----------



## perm

so what is special in the way you have to apply these new GT products that make them for proffesional use only ?

Is it not that the normal.... good prep first and apply thinly ?


----------



## drive 'n' shine

perm said:


> so what is special in the way you have to apply these new GT products that make them for proffesional use only ?
> 
> Is it not that the normal.... good prep first and apply thinly ?


If you mess it up the only way to remove it is by wet sanding the product off, which kind of gives you an idea on its durability


----------



## uiuiuiui

drive 'n' shine said:


> Therein lies your problem, as pointed out in an earlier post, easy to use and very durable rarely go hand in hand, there aren't many sealants that would withstand the rigours of an automated car wash


i am very aware of that fact...
makes my job harder.

the sad part is i do not have the time nor the qualified people (nor would the company be willing to pay for them) to wash the cars by hand and protect them properly.

so as you said there ARE sealants which withstand automated washing...
i need names and contact data


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Speak to loboil (Rob) on here he is the main man at G Techniq


----------



## uiuiuiui

thank you very much.

for the info and for coping with my horrible english.


PS: i will have to spam these forums a little more in order to get access to the PM system...


----------



## gingerscotsman

A very detailed and helpful review. Thanks !!


----------



## Finerdetails

drive 'n' shine said:


> It does seem weird that DW members are so keen on durability when I'm sure most members would be very bored if their cars didn't need rewaxing / sealing at regular intervals.


nail and head springs to mind.............


----------



## ROBS3

The Gtechniq products seem like they would make a great wheel sealant - if applied properly obviously! Anyone tried this?


----------



## Beancounter

ROBS3 said:


> The Gtechniq products seem like they would make a great wheel sealant - if applied properly obviously! Anyone tried this?


Neil_S did some good reviews here and followed up here


----------



## audi2k40

Fantastic test! It is great to see proper tests of products!


----------



## G style

Iain fantasic work mate the time and effort you have put in has bowled me over.:doublesho
Im still trying to learn as much as i can about detailing and the world of products just seems to get bigger and bigger so anything to help narrow it down is a great help.....I know its personl choice alot of the time for some members.:thumb::thumb:
Lee.


----------



## Eurogloss

Another great post Iain :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Finerdetails

OK guys, time has pasted, we have seen one of the coldest and longest periods of weather since 1986, apparently.....

Review, 12th January 2009:

The last review was start of Nov, and today was a huge task just to wash the horsebox, I used over 175 litres!

Test orignally started 10th Sept, with second group added 18th, week later. Reviews took place at 8th Oct and 1st Nov 2008.

After 4 months, the following sealants are still protecting the paintwork:

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Chemical Guys: M-Seal, Jetseal 109, Speed Amor 
Klasse AIO and Sealant Glaze
Hi Temp Paste
Zaino AIO, Z2 and Z5
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant.

So there you have it, my final list of what lasted four months in very extreme conditions too.

I am sorry to say I shall not be conducting any further reviews, the time is no longer available. Due to the amopunt of failures and the appearance of the horsebox there is also now a need to get it all stripped back and restored to its previous glory.

Thank you to everyone who has followed this, and I hope it has proved as useful to you, as it has to me.


----------



## maesal

Finerdetails said:


> OK guys, time has pasted, we have seen one of the coldest and longest periods of weather since 1986, apparently.....
> 
> Review, 12th January 2009:
> 
> The last review was start of Nov, and today was a huge task just to wash the horsebox, I used over 175 litres!
> 
> Test orignally started 10th Sept, with second group added 18th, week later. Reviews took place at 8th Oct and 1st Nov 2008.
> 
> After 4 months, the following sealants are still protecting the paintwork:
> 
> Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
> Chemical Guys: M-Seal, Jetseal 109, Speed Amor
> Klasse AIO and Sealant Glaze
> Hi Temp Paste
> Zaino AIO, Z2 and Z5
> Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant.
> 
> So there you have it, my final list of what lasted four months in very extreme conditions too.
> 
> I am sorry to say I shall not be conducting any further reviews, the time is no longer available. Due to the amopunt of failures and the appearance of the horsebox there is also now a need to get it all stripped back and restored to its previous glory.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has followed this, and I hope it has proved as useful to you, as it has to me.


Thanks for your amazing test :thumb:
What of this products do you think had the best sheeting effect over the months?
Thanks mate.


----------



## Finerdetails

if I were is buy from the list above, the CG M-seal or the Wolfgang Deep Gloss (which is a good thing for me, as the Wolfgang stuff is already in the van. Any of the above will be perfect, it now comes down to personal choice, tastes, preferences and budgets......


----------



## maesal

Finerdetails said:


> if I were is buy from the list above, the CG M-seal or the Wolfgang Deep Gloss (which is a good thing for me, as the Wolfgang stuff is already in the van. Any of the above will be perfect, it now comes down to personal choice, tastes, preferences and budgets......


Thanks again :thumb:
I used WG 3.0 and is so easy to use and works nice. I have a sample of M-Seal, I'll give it a try.
Cheers :wave:


----------



## tdm

well done Iian, big thanks from me for conducting this test :thumb: . most interesting result for me is that gtechniq c1 did not make it to 4months !


----------



## rushy

Thanks for putting all this time and effort in mate.


----------



## jonjay

Excellent.

I am so happy klasse AIO was in there as its the one I use a lot.


----------



## gtechrob

tdm said:


> well done Iian, big thanks from me for conducting this test :thumb: . most interesting result for me is that gtechniq c1 did not make it to 4months !


no more suprised than me 

this doesn't follow any of the feedback we have got off customers nor from any of our weathering tests conducted in recognised weathering labs.

i don't want to pour cold water (scuse the pun!) over all the findings or on the products that have lasted well. but i did suggest to iian from the get go that simply looking at beading isn't a test of durability. in fact some sealants are not hydrophobic at all so according to this methodology they would have failed month 1.


----------



## caledonia

I have enjoyed both the wax test and the sealant test. And would like also to say thanks to Iain so spending so much time doing these. They have been very interesting to say the least.

But the have also raise some question also. It is very hard to say where something is working or not and we can only take readings in certain ways. Where it is sheeting or beading. But I also agree this is not the whole story. There is a lot more to a products that is protecting the paint from the elements. It is also very hard to work out how much protection is left. You could used Auto Balm as an example.

But based on the way the test was conducted and the finding it turn up. I guess there are a few product that excelled and also a few that did not.

People will read different thing out of this test but that is down to the individuals to make up there mind as to which product they wish to work with.


----------



## jeroens

Thanks for this and all the work you put into the test. Much appreciated :thumb:

Small question:
The 'Hi Temp Paste'.

I presume this is the "Finish Kare #1000P Hi Temp Synthetic Paste Wax", right?

Thanks.

Jeroen


----------



## caledonia

Yes thats the one Jeroens.
Very easy to use also. Fantastic underrated product, with a great looking finish.


----------



## PJS

loboil said:


> no more suprised than me
> 
> this doesn't follow any of the feedback we have got off customers nor from any of our weathering tests conducted in recognised weathering labs.
> 
> i don't want to pour cold water over all the findings or on the products that have lasted well. but i did suggest to iian from the get go that *simply looking at beading isn't a test of durability*. in fact some sealants are not hydrophobic at all so according to this methodology they would have failed month 1.


I hope Iain wasn't using beading as an assessment - I said much the same a year ago in another thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35394&page=2&highlight=squeak

Like yourself, surprised to see the assessment is that Autobalm has given up the ghost.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

PJS said:


> I hope Iain wasn't using beading as an assessment - I said much the same a year ago in another thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35394&page=2&highlight=squeak
> 
> Like yourself, surprised to see the assessment is that Autobalm has given up the ghost.


Does it really matter that much....personal prerefance and budget plays a major part. Most guys will re apply LSP's several times a year so if one only lats 3 months thats fine for them.

I judge a product by beading as well and PB's stuff in my opinion is ideal, I think the Natties and Collies out perform the Zaino and ***** waxes, it all in the prep work and my customers don't complain. Even Turtle Wax will bead and sheet over time. I think a lot of wax hype is overboard.

Most cars have a clear coat that does not need protection in reality, thats what clear coat was invented for, it is our choices to wax it, so why spend big bananas on a wax when a good wax is available for say £15 a tub.


----------



## TimG

Thanks for the effort and time spent doing all those tests. Interesting read indeed. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

nice one Iain :thumb:

Thats a huge amount of time and effort to put in and very much appreciated. I have seen many start long term tests (on a far smaller scale than this one) and very few ever follow up, so thanks.

I will just say again that I firmly believe tests like this are very useful but everyone of us will likely get different results from the differences in application technique, conditions when applied, conditions during its lifecycle, how we perceive 'protection' etc, so take it as what it is - 1 piece of evidence to help you decide which products might meet your needs


----------



## Kris1986

Thank you for this great test! I am wondering, did you use Meguiars MG#21 or the 2.0 version?

Again, thank you for the excellent test!


----------



## truhaa

Great test, but i cant find any info on the Duragloss 111, 105 or 100 you had on the truck, how did they do it...?


----------



## MrLOL

PJS said:


> I hope Iain wasn't using beading as an assessment - I said much the same a year ago in another thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=35394&page=2&highlight=squeak
> 
> Like yourself, surprised to see the assessment is that Autobalm has given up the ghost.


jesus give the guy a break

He's put himself out massively for the community. He has obviously struggled to find the time to do the regular updates for us, not to mention putting himself out considerably having a chequer plate'd horsebox !

To be honest, he can use whatever method of assesment he wants, nobody said this was a ********** list or anything. Just simply his findings that you can use as you wish.

I really dont see how you can criticise his methology, we should be gratefull he conducted any sort of test on this scale at all.


----------



## PJS

MrLOL said:


> jesus give the guy a break
> 
> He's put himself out massively for the community. He has obviously struggled to find the time to do the regular updates for us, not to mention putting himself out considerably having a chequer plate'd horsebox !
> 
> To be honest, he can use whatever method of assesment he wants, nobody said this was a ********** list or anything. Just simply his findings that you can use as you wish.
> 
> I really dont see how you can criticise his methology, we should be gratefull he conducted any sort of test on this scale at all.


I'm sure I speak for the whole of the community here, when I say we're EXTREMELY grateful for Iain's huge effort in doing the two tests that he has, but I'll stop short of kissing his bum for deciding to do something off his own bat.
No-one cajoled him into it, he volunteered to undertake it, as he saw the horse box as an ideal proving ground.

Now, if this was purely an exercise in seeing which products are producing a beading effect, some months after being applied and washed semi-regularly, then it's achieve that aim.

On the other hand, I was under the impression it was about demonstrating which product(s) lasted longest (equally as long), which is NOT done by looking at the beading characteristics.
We ALL (should) know by now, clean, bare paintwork beads water perfectly fine, so with that in mind, there has to be another method used to assess whether the product applied is still there or not, and as per the thread linked in my reply, DaveKG put forward the squeak test, which I've confirmed can be pretty indicative.

So, if the test is to stand for anything, then the correct assessment needs to be made, or else it was all in vain if users of the various products tested, are being applied more/less regularly than required.
Of course, nothing wrong with applying more product, even if not necessary, but there is a problem with not applying a fresh layer or two, because it still 'looks' like it's not needed.
That was my point, as I and others have spent time on writing as much in other threads about the misgivings of reliance upon looks for assessing protection/durability.

In case you've not quite realised, I'm not, and never will be, a yes man. I call things as I see them, irrespective of whomever is involved.
I've no particular axe to grind with Iain here, but like Dodo Factory in the wax testing thread, and Loboil above, some of the findings are at odds with their own, and I'm not afraid to speak up about it.

Because Iain is a professional detailer, and very well respected by his peers (and the rest of us), I find it hard to believe he may have got it wrong - but he is only human, unfortunately.
At the end of the day, the results of Iain's test will be accepted as hard proof by those his opinion/assessment carries some weight with because of his Pro status, but for others, it may be inconsequential, and they'll carry on as before with their chosen product.

All I'm interested in, is the right assessment being applied, so that we ALL can take something positive out of the two tests Iain conducted, and not have the certainty overshadowed by doubt that some products may be cast aside in member's thoughts because they didn't acquit themselves well in this test.
I'm sure Iain can appreciate that, and knows (hopefully) that I'm not having a go at him or the results because Autobalm didn't appear to come out victorious, or some other notion that I can't think of.
After all, the point of doing anything test suggested, is to offer a ********** conclusion, with which others can then take and use however they see fit, otherwise, what is the point of taking the time and making the effort if its outcome is going to be considered flawed or useless.

Hope that helps clarify my earlier comment, which you seem to have taken to read/mean as something quite different.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's

Whats next? Thanx for the effort.


----------



## Finerdetails

PJS said:


> I'm sure I speak for the whole of the community here, when I say we're EXTREMELY grateful for Iain's huge effort in doing the two tests that he has, but I'll stop short of kissing his bum for deciding to do something off his own bat.
> No-one cajoled him into it, he volunteered to undertake it, as he saw the horse box as an ideal proving ground.
> 
> Now, if this was purely an exercise in seeing which products are producing a beading effect, some months after being applied and washed semi-regularly, then it's achieve that aim.
> 
> On the other hand, I was under the impression it was about demonstrating which product(s) lasted longest (equally as long), which is NOT done by looking at the beading characteristics.
> We ALL (should) know by now, clean, bare paintwork beads water perfectly fine, so with that in mind, there has to be another method used to assess whether the product applied is still there or not, and as per the thread linked in my reply, DaveKG put forward the squeak test, which I've confirmed can be pretty indicative.
> 
> So, if the test is to stand for anything, then the correct assessment needs to be made, or else it was all in vain if users of the various products tested, are being applied more/less regularly than required.
> Of course, nothing wrong with applying more product, even if not necessary, but there is a problem with not applying a fresh layer or two, because it still 'looks' like it's not needed.
> That was my point, as I and others have spent time on writing as much in other threads about the misgivings of reliance upon looks for assessing protection/durability.
> 
> In case you've not quite realised, I'm not, and never will be, a yes man. I call things as I see them, irrespective of whomever is involved.
> I've no particular axe to grind with Iain here, but like Dodo Factory in the wax testing thread, and Loboil above, some of the findings are at odds with their own, and I'm not afraid to speak up about it.
> 
> Because Iain is a professional detailer, and very well respected by his peers (and the rest of us), I find it hard to believe he may have got it wrong - but he is only human, unfortunately.
> At the end of the day, the results of Iain's test will be accepted as hard proof by those his opinion/assessment carries some weight with because of his Pro status, but for others, it may be inconsequential, and they'll carry on as before with their chosen product.
> 
> All I'm interested in, is the right assessment being applied, so that we ALL can take something positive out of the two tests Iain conducted, and not have the certainty overshadowed by doubt that some products may be cast aside in member's thoughts because they didn't acquit themselves well in this test.
> I'm sure Iain can appreciate that, and knows (hopefully) that I'm not having a go at him or the results because Autobalm didn't appear to come out victorious, or some other notion that I can't think of.
> After all, the point of doing anything test suggested, is to offer a ********** conclusion, with which others can then take and use however they see fit, otherwise, what is the point of taking the time and making the effort if its outcome is going to be considered flawed or useless.
> 
> Hope that helps clarify my earlier comment, which you seem to have taken to read/mean as something quite different.


What I would say is alot of the products I have not used previously, were also put onto various vehicles, and the results were similar or alot worse in some cases....

I'm not going to list these, but instead use that information for my own experience and knowledge, as it has helped me clarify a few of my own thoughts and opinins, which in some cases do not have to be shared on a public forum.

The test was never going to be turned into a labortory experiment and this was outlined at the start.

As for whats next - well I have a part protected, horsebox covered in squares which needs a full clay, machine cleansing and re-protecting. So the 8-10 hrs required to put it back to its orginal state is enough of a job for me for now thanks.


----------



## Russ and his BM

It has been said that clean (ie cleansed, no contaminants type clean, not just 'freshly washed') unprotected paint beads water. Yes, agreed.

Leave it for a week and it becomes dirty unprotected paint, which doesn't bead water. I have had cars like this, which once washed, then don't bead.

So, if I'm right, if you rinse the crud off a panel, and it is beading, it will be a sign of a layer of product that remains in place on the paintwork. If it doesn't bead as well, then one could conclude that there is less product remaining....

Over time, we all know product eventually wears off, or at least its _effectiveness_ certainly does, so it would be logical to correlate a lack of beading with a reduced presence of product.

Until you use auto-balm...doh! Beads for a week, then doesn't, really, but we all know it's still there on the paint. Oh blast!

I'm running for cover now, can of worms re-opened! Sorry!


----------



## baasb

Wow, I really appreciate all the amount of work and time you put in this big test! Big thumps up to you:thumb:

And I expected the Wolfgang Sealant to get far, but this shows it still is one of the best! (and so easy to use too!)


----------



## ryand

Good job there, great test!

Looks like I have been well protected then with AG Lifeshine + AG UDS + AG EGP + AG HDW on the car since about November! 

Car is due a clean next weekend so will see how its holding up/check beading etc.


----------



## snapsnap

Russ and his BM said:


> It has been said that clean (ie cleansed, no contaminants type clean, not just 'freshly washed') unprotected paint beads water. Yes, agreed.
> 
> Leave it for a week and it becomes dirty unprotected paint, which doesn't bead water. I have had cars like this, which once washed, then don't bead.
> 
> So, if I'm right, if you rinse the crud off a panel, and it is beading, it will be a sign of a layer of product that remains in place on the paintwork. If it doesn't bead as well, then one could conclude that there is less product remaining....
> 
> Over time, we all know product eventually wears off, or at least its _effectiveness_ certainly does, so it would be logical to correlate a lack of beading with a reduced presence of product.


FWIW, I would agree with this statement.

Great test BTW, thanks for the time & effort put in.


----------



## nicp2007

thanks for all your time and effert :thumb: top man :thumb:

next time i'm in your area i'll bring a beer round :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Thanks for the test! It just backs up my opinion of FK1000P even more. It's simply awesome stuff.


----------



## My2Cents

Whatever happened to Duragloss ?


----------



## buckas

stunning test - many thanks Iain


----------



## clcollins

Wow, that’s one a hell of a test, well done and thank you for all your work :thumb:


----------



## NewYaris

nice test ... thks

i cant see any review on DG 101,105,111 ... any review on duragloss???


----------



## A Fast Sloth

Brilliant test, quite relevant coming onto winter now.
I love Autoglym products and for a while have just been using EGP (or HD Wax at times) and love it, glad to see it made it to the final lot!


----------



## Motoract

I'm looking to buy the very Autoglym lifeshine that has been used in this test that worked so well. only really want to use that very bottle so dont want to buy the kit, anyone point me in the right direction to buy it from?

cheers!


----------



## billyp

Just read through these test reviews and well done that man some patience and stamina to carry it on and have to say i'm absolutely delighted with the findings as on the last few years my car has only worn the ag range and now wears zaio z5 so they all made it to the end brilliant, and well done to egp much underated product imo


----------



## lpoolck

When did Opti Seal go out?


----------



## johandc

Yes, when did opti seal go out?


----------



## NoobWash

So how did GardX fair? What was the best?


----------



## -Kev-

not seen the date this thread started lol


----------



## buff not enuf

Old school boys was a goodun.


----------



## jimmyman

Chem Guys Blitz Spray Wax
where did that go???


----------



## Trip tdi

This is a great test on here, thanks to the op for posting and taking the time.

Welldone on your efforts.


----------



## tom-225

Thank you very much for yet again spending your time todo this with some of the newer types of product.


----------



## ronwash

tom-225 said:


> Thank you very much for yet again spending your time todo this with some of the newer types of product.


+1
so much time effort and money!!!
Thank you very much.:thumb:


----------



## viperfire

thanks for the effort 

yet more proof how autoglym get overlooked on here for no reason whatsoever


----------



## Trip tdi

Whats the winner on this test then ?


----------



## -Kev-

Trip tdi said:


> Whats the winner on this test then ?


seen how old this thread is? lol


----------

